# iBook stuck on blue screen



## misscleverpants (Feb 9, 2006)

I have an iBook G3. After startup the screen remains on blue, can't log in, I do have control of the cursor. 
Can not even start up in safe mode.
I have no idea what to do ...
HELP?>!


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 9, 2006)

Have you tried running in Safe Mode to see if it will boot all the way?  After the Macintosh chime, hold down Shift until it says it's going into Safe Mode.  If you can get to the desktop, run Disk Utility and have it repair permissions.

As for running a repair on the drive, you might want either boot from the OS X discs and run a disk repair or you can boot into Single User Mode.  Single User Mode will require you to type in some UNIX commands in order to run the disk fix, but you'll get the instructions on what do type before the command prompt (BTW, to get into this mode, hold down Apple-S after the Mac startup chime).  Try using the discs first before going into this mode since it's much easier through the install discs.


----------



## misscleverpants (Feb 9, 2006)

hey nixgeek...thanks for the reply.

I should be more specific, sorry. 

I have already tried many, many things:
- can not load with safe mode
- Disk Utility will not fix the problem
- through SUM after fsck I get: "keys out of order" and "(name) could not be repaired"; actually same response with First Aid through Disk Utility
- I have tried pretty much everything I can, to no avail
- I never reach the log in screen
- don't have Classic loaded

Grrrrrr....


----------



## misscleverpants (Feb 9, 2006)

actually, aside from the story...this is where my troubles began: http://www.macosx.com/forums/showthread.php?t=227349 

I was upgrading from 10.2.4 to the 10.2.8 combo and ever since I have the blue screeen, I have contorl of the cursor, but it's always in the upper left corner like the woman's issue I linked to above. 

Ack!


----------

